# Avid is doing cool things!



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

For once lol.

By Frank Wells. 
Avid’s Pro Audio division announced today its first new hardware and software products developed under the Avid brand—flagship I/O options and a new software processing paradigm for Pro Tools|HD dubbed HEAT (Harmonically Enhanced Algorithm Technology). 

Tony Cariddi, segment marketing manager for professional audio at Avid tells _Pro Sound News_ that “now that we’ve come together as Avid, we’re more customer focused than ever before.” In ongoing evaluation of customer priorities, Cariddi says that two consistent concerns dominate: “The underlying steam for this launch is sound quality and flexibility.”

http://www.prosoundnews.com/article/30692


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds cool... except the price which is -as always- too high. :spend:
I wonder when they'll stop thowing all that money into PR and advertising.:scratch:

-Marco


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder when they'll decide to stop relying on a proprietary system. I don't see how it does them any favours anymore now that native systems are so powerful.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

All I know is I so want the OMNI right now at this very moment.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm, seems they're now making ASIO and Core Audio drivers available. Things are getting interesting...


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> For once lol.
> 
> By Frank Wells.
> Avid’s Pro Audio division announced today its first new hardware and software products developed under the Avid brand—flagship I/O options and a new software processing paradigm for Pro Tools|HD dubbed HEAT (Harmonically Enhanced Algorithm Technology).
> ...


Yes, the new HD hardware looks interesting. But, as stated previously, $$$$. There's a lot of rebellion in the Pro Tools forum, especially for the PT LE users who are still screaming for ADC.
I happen to like Pro Tools a lot and will continue to use it in spite of Logic and Reaper.

First reviews of HEAT are <yawn>.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

Pro Tools is like a cautionary tale about ruining a virtual monopoly with bad business practices. When I started in studios Pro Tools was the only realistic choice for a professional DAW. Now you have professional producers jumping ship left and right (witness Kenny Gioia's REAPER tutorial series). They've burned their customer base consistently over and over again for years with bad policies and pricing that doesn't keep step with the times.

Even if they were to implement native/ASIO, it's too little too late; most of the other good DAW choices have been in that realm for years already. They might maintain some customer relationships that would have otherwise become rocky but to actually regain lost customers they're going to have to bring something new to the table. On one hand, Pro Tools has certainly done that before; but it was so many decades ago I wonder how they will actually be able to put out a progressive product. I'm skeptical.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm stickin with PT just because of comfort. Reaper is pretty awesome but it's not for me unfortunately. If I left PT I'd probably wind up with cubase 5.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

It's really to everyone's advantage that there are multiple great tools out there now. Everyone except Pro Tools, that is, they're used to having the lion's share of the market and will have to significantly adapt to a shrinking block of that market. What might hurt Pro Tools the most are people who have it installed just to be able to read PTF sessions from other recordists for mixing; I know AATranslator has made some headway on the PTF file and will likely offer translation ability in the near future. That was a vestige of the ubiquitous Pro Tools market that they'll sorely miss even though those folks aren't actively recording/mixing in PT.

There's nothing wrong with Pro Tools as far as software goes; every host has its limitations and strengths. The problems they will have are due to the way they have treated the market and their customers who, now, have other real choices. If I were an RTAS only designer right now I'd be a little scared about what the future holds (as I furiously rushed to port my code over to VST/AU).


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

haha. Waves being #1 with the software issue.

If ptf files were cross-compatible, it would help everything out a ton tbh. It makes sense to me that if you have the most popular DAW out there, you'd want everyone to be able to utilize it in some form or fashion.


----------

